# Boat trailer license plate



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Just bought a boat and after looking at the trailer I have no idea where display the license plate. Not really any place on the back of the trailer to put. Have no idea where I'm going to put it. Not really enough room under the light to put a bracket.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I should add that it's ranger boat trailer. No indication where the previous owner might have put one, no tell tale holes or anything to go by. I know this is probably a dumb question but I'm at a loss here. Thanks


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Not sure if ranger trailers are different,but the bracket goes behind the tail light. You'll have to pull the driver's side tail light(port side).This one should have a clear lens to light up the license plate.The opposite tail light will be solid red. Pull out the tail light,slap the license plate bracket on and put the tail light back onto the trailer. Then you'll have a dropdown from the new bracket to mount the license plate. I'd suggest a metal one and use stainless steel bolts for the new plate.

Here's a pic of a similar one,but in plastic:https://www.denniskirk.com/214545.sku?ad=4355691769

Again,not sure if ranger has a different style of tail lights.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd suggest some wire or a zip tie, and go through a hole in the plate, then around the frame. I've lost a couple plates. I also like the metal plate, but the plastics do bend...


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Not all states require a boat trailer plate. That might be where your mount went. Answer :6 links of 3/8 chain. Cut them into 2 three link pieces. 1/4 in bolt 1 end to each of the license plate holes. Use a"self tapping" sheet metal screw to fasten the other end to the trailer. This allows the plate to swing free, and keep from getting bent up when backing the trailer .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

depending on how your trailer lights are mounted saugmon is right about where and how to mount the plate bracket and plate. I've owned about 10 boats over the years and they all mounted to the left side on the trailer light.

be sure and let us know if this works for you.
sherman


----------

